# "The Clapper" - Have You Ever Owned One of These?



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2015)

I can't believe I just saw a commercial on TV today for this thing, surprised they're still around!  I never owned one, or knew anybody who did.  Have you ever owned The Clapper?  If so, how did you like it?  :applause2:


----------



## Pappy (Dec 5, 2015)

Years ago we had one. Was fun the first few times then novelty wore off and it ended up in the Fibber closet.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 5, 2015)

Not a bad idea at the time, but never succumbed to the temptation.


----------



## Lon (Dec 5, 2015)

I have one that will work if you Break Wind (FART)


----------



## Pappy (Dec 5, 2015)

Lon said:


> I have one that will work if you Break Wind (FART)



Geez Lon, my lights would be going on and off all night long.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 5, 2015)

I never owned one, but, I did give one to a client/patient who was confined to a wheelchair, so couldn't get out of bed at night.  I don't remember if they ever made use of it or re-gifted it.


----------

